# the munchies



## MadeFA (Mar 29, 2010)

So, who has enjoyed the selected few stories featuring those crazy feeding creatures "the munchies"? 

I have loved the stories, and would love to see a new one.

Does anyone have any good ideas that they would like to see put into writing revolving around the munchies?


----------



## fatgirl33 (Jul 10, 2010)

Munchies stories are among my favorite... I love the whole force-feeding/helpless angle. Coyote Wild's take on the Munchies is my favorite. I love it!

Brenda


----------

